# 686 2.5" help



## mmk21 (May 11, 2014)

I was in the market for a M&P but happened to stumble apon a used 686-6 2.5" while I was out shopping. The LGS is asking $600 for it and it looks to be in pretty good condition. Since I am only looking to add one gun at the moment, should I jump on the 686 while it's available? I feel M&P's will be around a while, but I haven't seen many 686's in this length. 


Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't know much about the actual value of that piece but I really like my 586 and would take it over an m&p. not that I don't like m&p's. I just already have a few semi autos that I really like. .357 is one heck of a good round.


----------



## BigT (Jun 20, 2014)

You stand a better chance negotiating a better price
on used guns. If the seller is willing to lower the price, 
id consider the wheel gun. Every location and state is different which effects the value
shop around your local area to make sure you dont suffer buyers remorse.


----------



## westy39 (Jun 29, 2014)

That price sounds a little high, but if it is in real good shape and YOU want it, well then the price is right. The Smith 686 snubby is a fine piece of equipment. I would try to get the price down but then I do love a snubby and it is a 686 sooooo, aw hel go for it. Just my thoughts from the Big Sky Country your mileage may vary.


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

That price seems in line from what I've seen at local gun shows here- not a steal but not out of line. The 686 is a gun that I always keep my eyes open for and I've seen them go for more. I wouldn't take $600 for mine. I'd say it comes down to what you want- personally I love the M&P's, but of those two choices I'd take a 686 any day.


----------

